# Santa Scarf pattern



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

Size 8 needles 190 yds. of Dk weight yarn for main color.
1 Skein of Aura yarn to match main color
1 skein of white yarn for beard & hat trim. (This may be fur, chenille or textured type of yarn)
If using Dk weight, hold 2 strands together, or 1 strand of worsted weight.
*scrap yarn in white to knit 20 rows.

With *scrap yarn cast on 20 sts and work in 1 x 1 rib for 20 rows.

Change to hat trim yarn and work in 1 x 1 rib for 4 to 6 rows.
Change to main color and Aura held together, work in 1 x 1 rib until desired scarf length leaving enough yarn to finish the end with (about 10 rows). Last 10 rows: K2tog, knit across to last 2 sts. K2 tog. Repeat this row until 4 or 5 sts remain. Bind off.

For Beard: With beard yarn and using crochet hook, start at bottom of scarf and fringe across in every other stitch. Fringe the next 2 rows as above alternating every other stitch.


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Fantastic, I saved the picture and printed it out to put together with the pattern. Thank you, this is sooooooo cute.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

janie48 said:


> Fantastic, I saved the picture and printed it out to put together with the pattern. Thank you, this is sooooooo cute.


May I ask, where is the picture?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Katsch said:


> janie48 said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic, I saved the picture and printed it out to put together with the pattern. Thank you, this is sooooooo cute.
> ...


I would also like the picture, as I already printed out the pattern. Thank you! Sounds like a lovely patt.
Jokim


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > janie48 said:
> ...


Never mind... If you search KP for Santa Scarf, you'll find it posted 12/1/12. Beautify piece of knitting. Thank you balloch8.
Jokim


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Katsch said:
> 
> 
> > janie48 said:
> ...


Never mind... If you search KP for Santa Scarf, you'll find it posted 12/1/12. Beautify piece of knitting. Thank you balloch8.
Jokim


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Jokim said:
> 
> 
> > Katsch said:
> ...


Yeah, don't post the link for anyone else! That would be too easy, and way too thoughtful and nice.

For those who are still interested (and it is a darling scarf!) here it is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-128596-1.html


----------



## balloch8 (May 11, 2012)

I'm sorry, did I offend someone? I posted all the information AND the photo!


----------



## uthatswho (Aug 25, 2012)

I do not see a photo


----------



## uthatswho (Aug 25, 2012)

nevermind, post above me has link to a photo, So gonna have to make it! Wicked cute


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you balloch8. You've started me thinking of Christmas 2013. It looks a really cute pattern.


----------



## Bertie31 (Jul 10, 2013)

Could the Santa face be developed into a Christmas stocking?? Do you have a picture?

Bertie31
([email protected])


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Yeah, don't post the link for anyone else! That would be too easy, and way too thoughtful and nice.
> 
> For those who are still interested (and it is a darling scarf!) here it is: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-128596-1.html


I'm sorry, I didn't know some people wanted a link. I would have posted it if I knew how. I am not a very knowledgeable person when it comes to the computer. BTW- I made this scarf for my granddaughter and it is absolutely darling. Will have to look for a matching mittens pattern to make this year.


----------

